# kitten biting



## catrionam (Aug 2, 2011)

My 18 week old kitten keeps biting
She still purrs as she does it, but the biting is getting worse and really upsetting my 7 year old daughter (who is very gentle with the kitten).
We make a loud noise when Ella starts biting but don't really know what else to do???
I tell my daughter to put the kitten on the floor if she bites but Ella always seems to jump back up onto her lap
Incidently Ella is also tormenting my dog too and nipping her ears and feethmy:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't make a loud noise as that can frighten the cat and make her do it again.

If she bites, walk away. DOn't 'move her' or pick her up and put her somewhere else. Ignore her. By touching her after you are either antagonising or rewarding her behaviour.

How old was the kitten when you got her?


----------



## catrionam (Aug 2, 2011)

she was just over 14 weeks when we got her - making a noise when she bites is actually effective as she does stop but if she is on your lap and bites you do actually have to pick her up to physically remove her off.....:huh:


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it something she does when she is being stroked? The reason I ask is because I wonder if perhaps the kitten is feeling overstimulated; that the stroking feels unbearably good?

I also have reservations about the ignoring them thing. I mean, I'm sure it's worked for people but I can't help but wonder if it actually teaches the cat that when they want to be left alone all they have to do is scratch or bite.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Wilbur (Occasionally Oscar) used to bite, around the same age I think, though not enough to hurt and he was always looking at me to see my reaction when doing it. It was either my fingers or my forearm, but never in an attack way. It was always when he was purring and comfortable.

All I did was slowly move my fingers/arm away and say "No Wilby" firmly and holding my index finger up when doing it. (This is the gesture I use when telling them not to do things). I would then pause, and resume stroking only if he wanted it. Otherwise I would just have him on my lap without touching him. I did try putting him on the floor but I didn't personally find it effective as they didn't seem to 'get' why.

I never yanked my hand away as I thought he would think it was a game. I also made sure that I rubbed his gums more with my fingers when brushing his teeth as they both seemed to be teething or have sore gums at the time. I was not using toothpaste at the time, only water.

It stopped within the week and they haven't done it since so I am guessing they got over the phase or that rubbing their gums helped relieve whatever pain they had. Even in play now they never bite or scratch any of us (or visitors who are amazed how friendly our boys are) and are so clever they pad my arms only when their claws are retracted. 

Try and check her teeth and see if her gums may be sore. The rubbing may help.


----------



## catrionam (Aug 2, 2011)

She doesn't seem to be doing it in a spiteful way like telling you to 'leave me alone' cos if we put her down on the floor she just jumps up and does it again....:huh: seems to be more of a play thing (although my daughter does not seem to think it's playing and takes it personally....:crying!
LOL I tried the pointing finger at her that just seems to encourage her!! She goes all coy and side steps towards me then charges off!!!
Did wonder if she is teething......just can't remember any of my other kittens behaving like this - and my last one WAS really naughty:cursing: up the nets etc etc.....:huh:!! 
It needs to be stopped now though cos I don't want it to become habit and a way of getting attention!!! Could not ignore it though, what is she learning by that???? And I don't think it is cos she is getting TOO much attention, as i said before she comes to you:huh:!!!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

this worked with mine - let hand go limp, remove hand and look away for short time
stroke again - stopped at 4 months
do you get 'apology' licks after? thats what i assume they are anyway!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont think what is meant is ignore the biting, when she bites you walk away/stop playing with her or what ever is happening at the time,you ignore _her _ for 5/10 minutes.It was explained to me by a pet behaviourist that any interaction/reaction when a kitten bites is seen by them as you "taking part"in their game so the best thing to do is say nothing and walk away ignoring the kitten.They quickly learn that biting means fun stuff stops.


----------



## catrionam (Aug 2, 2011)

buffie said:


> I dont think what is meant is ignore the biting, when she bites you walk away/stop playing with her or what ever is happening at the time,you ignore _her _ for 5/10 minutes.It was explained to me by a pet behaviourist that any interaction/reaction when a kitten bites is seen by them as you "taking part"in their game so the best thing to do is say nothing and walk away ignoring the kitten.They quickly learn that biting means fun stuff stops.


Yes this is what we are doing - making the noise also helps, but we stop any verbal, physical & eye contact but she will try and get back to you even chasing you (and biting ankles) as we move away......:crying:
Thinking of getting a teeny tiny mist spray / atomiser to try and deter her... nothing nasty or elaborate just a water mist???


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catrionam said:


> *Thinking of getting a teeny tiny mist spray / atomiser to try and deter her... nothing nasty or elaborate just a water mist???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would not advise this as to me this,like making a noise, is a reaction to her biting,but that is only my opinion and it is your choice if you want to try water.I hope you dont have too long to wait till she grows out of this,it is a kitten thing ,some take it further than others.My Raggie was so bad that he was actually attacking me,ripping skin ,but he had behaviour issues,which thankfully, with a behaviourists help is now mostly in the past.


----------



## sticky (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi

My little Miss Messi loves to play bite with my boyfriend, on his arms and fingers, which is getting more painful now that she is a full size cat of just over a year old! However, she has learnt that I do not like her biting me, and therefore do not now bite me. This is because he allows her to do it, whereas I sternly say 'no!' to her, and withdraw my arms or legs, and ignore her. So she knows I will not let her do it, and doesn't 'bite' me anymore.
So I can cuddle her etc, and she will not go my my arms and fingers! 

Good luck!

x


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't mean that your cat in particular was doing it to be left alone, I was just saying that I think it can teach a cat that biting/scratching is an effective way to communicate their desire to be left alone. 

Personally, I just ball my hand up in a fist and stop moving it (I ball it up in a fist to protect the more sensitive parts of my hand) and wait for them to relax before actually moving my hand away or resuming petting or play; what I do depends on the body language I'm getting from the cat. If they seem like they want to resume play, I will resume play once they have relaxed a bit but if they seem like they want to be left alone I do so after they have relaxed (but without further stimulation/antagonising from me). It may be different to what is conventionally done by others here but it has always worked for me.


----------



## catrionam (Aug 2, 2011)

surely you have to give some kind reaction or how else is she going to learn not to bite?
The mother cat would have herself reprimanded her kittens if they get too rough......


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

I tell them 'no' in a firm voice. Or do the "Ah ah" in a tone that I have perfected in my years as a Mum.


----------



## catrionam (Aug 2, 2011)

PolkaDotty said:


> I tell them 'no' in a firm voice. Or do the "Ah ah" in a tone that I have perfected in my years as a Mum.


Likewise - I have to NOT say 'NO' to my 21 month old son as my dog thinks I am talking to her, so i have to say 'AHH AHH...'!! 
Maybe another vocality in need for kitty!!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

catrionam said:


> LOL I tried the pointing finger at her that just seems to encourage her!! She goes all coy and side steps towards me then charges off!!!


Just so you know I don't point a finger at the cats (as that could be seen as playing) I hold a finger up in a "Stop" gesture, so away from them and non-threatening.

I started this when I first got them at 9 weeks and so far it has worked for stopping them doing anything except jumping on the kitchen surface en route to the window sill. For that I get a pause but a 'what the hell, we will do it anyway' flick of the tail :wink:


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Kittens bite people for many reasons. They can bite due to fear and sometimes just playing too roughly. Kittens don't like to be held much so leave them to play. For safety, you should trim their claws regularly.


----------

